
Arpanet, Part 3: The Subnet - cfmcdonald
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2019/07/10/arpanet-part-3-the-subnet/
======
ptx
> UCLA added their underutilized IBM 360/91 batch-processing machine to the
> network and provided consultation by telephone to support remote users, and
> thus managed to significantly supplement the income of the computer center.

Cloud computing in the 1970s!

------
8bitsrule
Interesting to compare this solution (connecting independent mainframes, each
with a $45K IMP) to that created by UofMinn MERITSS at about the same time
(providing timeshared processing to dozens of satellite colleges with one
32-port interface) ... making the U. 'the cloud' for the other schools.
[https://conservancy.umn.edu/bitstream/handle/11299/162981/UC...](https://conservancy.umn.edu/bitstream/handle/11299/162981/UCC_Technical_Report_75003_Oct_1975.pdf;sequence=1)

------
squeezingswirls
Anyone interested in this kind of history should read The Dream Machine by M.
Mitchell Waldrop.

~~~
indigodaddy
Thanks for the recommendation. Looks like an incredible book. Just ordered the
hardback from Amazon.

------
pgcudahy
These articles are posted monthly and I love them. Great in-depth histories.

------
RyanShook
BBN deserves more credit in internet history...

